
Article about Aboriginals that Google censored; warning, disgusting - daniel-cussen
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Aboriginal
======
tokenadult
As in the other thread, I disagree that the correct language here is "Google
censored." The site is up. You and I can read it. So no one censored the site.
Rather, Google responded to a legal process that apparently exists solely in
Australia to remove a link to that site from certain search results pages
generated after Google searches.

I think everyone agrees with the principle that SOME sites are best removed
from Google results pages, for example malware or spam sites. If I understand
the other thread correctly, Google even notes for the user's benefit that some
search results have been removed when it complies with legal directives such
as that used in Australia. Google gets to decide how to do its business of
generating search result pages, including how it wants to respond to the laws
of other countries. Google isn't censoring the site linked here.

P.S. It amuses me that people who perhaps think they are supporting the cause
of opposing censorship are in some cases indicating that by downvotes in the
other thread. Should every opinion be heard, or shouldn't every opinion be
heard?

